# Cat Thread



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 12, 2006)

So I just went over to my neigbour. He gave me 4 cooked shrimp. Not sure why but I appreciate it! I gave one of the shrimp (on a paper plate) to my cats. Clint (the fatso of the lot) didnt even look twice. While Zephyer decided that THIS is his dinner. He LOVES it! 
If you have a cat..... what is their favorite food? How often do you feed them it?


----------



## middie (Mar 12, 2006)

Disney will eat just about anything.
Chicken of course is her favorite.
Then it would be Pringles.

She only gets a chunk of chicken 2 or 3 times 
a week. Pringles maybe once a month and she'll
only get 2 then.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 13, 2006)

of our 4 cats, turkey cold cuts seems to be the most popular, same with leftover sashimi, especially salmon skin.
our maine coon will repeatedly jump up and sit in the middle of the table, purring like a chainsaw until you give him some salmon skin. but you can't just put it in front of him. you have to hand feed each piece, like he's a prince.
i'll post a picture of the hairy bastid later.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

Lily Lily Queen of cats....
loves the just from the tuna can but will not touch the tuna.
She loves all canned cat food except for the salmon flavored ones.
She loves oatmeal cookies.
She likes milk but only if it's left over from our morning cereal.
She likes scrambled eggs but doesn't like raw ones.
Ham and turkey lunch meat is ok but she will not touch bacon.
She likes tomato and split pea soup.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2006)

Let us see this hairy feline!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

Here she is Sushi!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2006)

Split pea Soup?!   Wow! My cats wont even bother to sniff it. Put raw chicken in front of them.... look out! They LOVE it.  Its funny. Zephyer (skinny cat) will NOT eat the shrimp past the crustation (shell). LA-DE-DA!!!


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2006)

pds she's gorgeous ! 
long haired calico ?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

Lily won't eat raw or cooked chicken... she's very very weird and even more picky.  

I had a cat once that loved canned peas more than anyother food on earth.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Middie.

She is gray white and orange but no black so... I don't think she can really be called calico.  She does have very long hair and on her tummy she has one spot that is very curly, like a sheeps hair.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 13, 2006)

My cats are very strange.. they will go NUTS for certains human foods. I dont let them eat much of it when I do give them some (because I dont really know if its good for them or not) But they go crazy for the strangest things. 

Examples:
*Olives*: manzanilla, ripe, kalamata... they seem to smell them a mile awhile and come running... they will eat them if I give them some. They are even are obsessed with olive brine. If I've drained a can in the sink they will go to the sink and try to lick it out. So weird! 

*Canned Corn:* Not corn on the cob or frozen corn... just the canned stuff. Whole kernal or cream style - they like them both! Just like with the olives, they can smell an open can of corn from far away and come to bug me for some. 

*Cooked onions: *Only my black kitty, Panther, likes these. It's so strange though.. if I am eating anything with cooked onions in it he is all around me wanting some. 

*Butter: *This one isn't too strange and I think most cats love butter. I have to remember to ALWAYS put the butter plate back in my fridge. If I leave it out, even for a second (and even with the glass lid on!) the cats will figure out a way to lift the lid off and help themselves. 

*Condensation on a glass: *If I have a glass with ice in it and a cold drink my orange kitty, Ginger, always wants to lick the condensation off the side of the glass. Weirdo!

Some more normal things that they enjoy are fish (haddock, salmon, tuna - any kinds!), shrimps, and kippers. Oh and cheese too! They go crazy for cheese.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 13, 2006)

Holy CRAP! GrumbleeBee I wish MY cats enjoyed that! Hey, I just heard MASSIVE thunder claps!! Im going to bed.


----------



## middie (Mar 13, 2006)

good night sush


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 13, 2006)

My hobbes I had some years ago loved tuna straight out of the tin, any type of cheese, pasta with some cheese and butter,maionnaise, ice cream and whipped creams.  
Following the example of a certain world famous fat cat, I once tried serving him some lasagne... he liked the pasta and cheese but didn't touch the meat sauce part... I guess it was too garlicky/oniony or something...

Another weird habit of his was, after I rubbed in some lotion on my hands, arms etc. he came right over and start licking on them... strange boy!!


----------



## Shunka (Mar 13, 2006)

Good to know that a couple of my 13 cats aren't the only ones that enjoy olives!! Of course not all of them enjoy all the same foods. One loves cooked cabbage with onions and butter, another likes tomato pie and braunschweiger sandwiches. There are so many different things, the list would be too long!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (Mar 13, 2006)

Mini & Annie, are very fussy eaters. they eat their dry cat food but not much of anything else. They like the gravies from canned cat food but not the solids.Nothing much from the table. Annie use to like bacon but even turnes that down now.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 13, 2006)

We currently have three cats.  Angel is a female long-hair calico.  Furby is a male orange marmalade long-hair, with a stump of a tail (congenital birth defect that runs in his family).  Bootsie is a blind black and white shorthair.

All three cats go for any food they can find.  I've seen Furby make off with a raw chicken breast, all three cats will jump (or for Bootsie, climb) up to the sink, and the stove.  For a blind kittie, Bootsie sure like to climb.  She'll perch herself up on the back of a chair, or climb into a windowsill.

I know it's off-topic, but what we really have to watch out for are the Chihuahua's.  They'll snag the little ones' bottles, and chew the nipple off.


----------



## Constance (Mar 13, 2006)

Chang and Mei Yu are strictly dry catfood eaters, except for licking the juice out of the tuna can.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 13, 2006)

Our cats are on vet prescribed diets. Midnight, the elder cat, needs hypoalergenic food, and Smokie gets a food to help prevent crystals in the urine, as she's had a couple UTIs.

Midnight will sniff most anything, then leave well enougn alone. Smokie, on the other hand, will sniff most anything, and is usually up for a taste. We don't allow them human food much. I'm a little more liberal then Mrs. Big Dog, as long as I am done with whatever she's going to sniff and maybe taste.


----------



## Aurora (Mar 13, 2006)

*Onions and Garlic are toxic to cats and dogs*

You may wish to restrict the consumption of garlic and onions by your dogs and cats since it's widely reported that plants in the allium family (garlic and onions) can product hemolytic anemia (a potentially fatal disorder in which red blood cells are destroyed).  There is some discussion on the Internet that this disease is most likely a result of consumption of raw onions and garlic, however there does not seem to be any clear evidence that I've found which clearly rules out a problem with cooked onions and garlic.

For my cats, there are plenty of other normal and not potentially toxic foods to tempt and tantilize their palates.


----------



## college_cook (Mar 13, 2006)

Mike, our male silver tabby, and Panda our 4 lb. (and full grown!!! She is teeny-tiny) calico female, will go for just about anything excep vegetables.  My g/f has a few easy to make staple foods for when she's on the run, and she's really bad about leaving the plates out.  Mike is a huge huge fan of buttered noodles with parmesan cheese while they both enjoy licking cream cheee from her unfinished bagels.

They love little sliced of mozzarella and colby-jack cheese.

Mike loves toast, but only if it's wheat toast.

There was one exception where Mike did eat some broccoli, although it was the kind found in those turkey-cheddar Lean Pockets.

They love when I stir fry!  I don't know if the smells attract them, but they love to watch me flip stuff aroundin  my wok.  I think they're koping for some of the meat to fly out my wok.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 13, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Good to know that a couple of my 13 cats aren't the only ones that enjoy olives!! Of course not all of them enjoy all the same foods. One loves cooked cabbage with onions and butter, another likes tomato pie and braunschweiger sandwiches. There are so many different things, the list would be too long!!


 
13 cats!!! Do you live on a farm or something? Whoa... 2 kitties in my house keep me busy enough, how do you manage them all?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 13, 2006)

we have two cats Bullet...If you know me you'll know why he has that name...and Cotton, figure their colors?  I havent given them human food yet as they are just 4 months so I am waiting a while longer yet.  However they seem to have found this odd taste for pizza.....one piece left out and its devoured in the morn...sheesh


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Mar 13, 2006)

My cat will whine and beg for anything we're eating. We leave dry food out for him, but when we're eating something he can't eat, we give him wet food. We also buy him a rotisserie chicken from costco. (spoiled brat!!) He likes chicken but I think his favorite is fish.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 13, 2006)

Daddy's Little Darling (aka Domino - a main coon with 1 green eye and 1 blue) seems to know when I bring a can of tuna into the kitchen even when she's upstairs and appears immediately for her share and she loves the liquid.  I don't give her much of that because of the salt.

Any time raw chicken breast appears on the counter either as part of a whole chicken or alone she is there in a heart-beat _demanding _her "share" - she only wants about a tablespoon of it, cut into tiny pieces, but I swear she's try to make off with the whole chicken if she were denied it!  She will not touch the dark meat, though.

She asks (putting it politely) for her cream very nicely; prancing and "talking" all over the kitchen counter.  (I do sanitize every square inch of the counter top before I cook anything!) until - usually Daddy - pours just the correct amount (about 2 T) into her own little glass bowl and then microwaves it for 4 seconds.  If it's not microwaved she will snub it.

Once in a great while she will agree to a bit of cooked food - but it's usually just a ruse to get Daddy to offer it to her.

If her bowl is empty she will "lead" us to her feeding station in the laundry room - walking in front close enough to trip us if necessary.  Doesn't mean she wants to eat...she just wants to get us to fill the bowl.  This behavior doubles when she wants to be groomed.

When DH came home after having stitches & splint removed from his arm she tasted him!  Right on the wrist - no breaking of the skin but definitely a bite though without the "death shake" which is administered when he's doing something to her she wants stopped.

This is the cat who will nearly jump out of her skin if my foot twitches while she is walking towards it but will sleep peacefully between the TV speakers when they are loud enough to shake the house!  She slept through Independance Day!

2


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 13, 2006)

My cats try to get at almost anything I am eating, but they would get in my mouth to get chicken if they could!  They love chicken and turkey.  They also love tuna.  I don't think I've ever had a cat that really liked beef very much.

 Barbara


----------



## Foodfiend (Mar 16, 2006)

The first cat I had loved people food, especially fresh hot buttered corn on the cob.  She also went crazy over creamed peas, green beens cooked in ham fat, and absolutely adored chicken (was known to scare my Mother to death when she jumped up on the table to get at the chicken and abscond (sp?) with the first piece she could get ahold of before Mom could react) and turkey (she would wait until we went into the dining room and then jump up and grab a turkey leg, and ending up with more than she bargained for; when after grabbing the leg and jumping down off the table finding the remains of the turkey down on the floor with her).  About the only thing she wouldn't touch was Dad's beer (she was his football viewer partner.  They would watch the game and eat cheese-nips, but Dad could never get her to take a sip of his beer.  Smart cat!)

My current two cats prefer cat food (both dry and moist), but they go absolutely bonkers for KFC chicken, and turn into vultures whenever my brother makes pancakes.  They can't wait for him to finish so they can have the plate to lick up the pancake syrup.   They also seem to like Wendy's french fries.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 16, 2006)

I do not currently have a cat, but when I did (a pair of brother siamese) they had very interesting tastes.  Favorite people food included: asparagus, cantelope, anything grilled or barbequed, corn on the cob, and dried beef (before going into chipped beef gravy) or beef jerky (salty rather than hot spice)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2006)

here's a close up of my maine coon hercules. i used to use this as a desktop background:




http://imageshack.us




and one of bean bean:


----------



## spdrdr (Mar 16, 2006)

My Grandcat is a Maine Coon (soon to be 18 years old) & she is the greatest!

MEOW MIX is the fav as well as tuna juice. Best not let the bottom of the bowl show or we'll def hear about it. Lil' Kitty loves the leftover milk from her Daddys cereal bowl & Riley (20 pounds @ present) will try anything once.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 16, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> here's a close up of my maine coon hercules. i used to use this as a desktop background:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They say the eyes are the windows to the soul - well those eyes tell a whole story! So much personality in them... 

What sweet-peas. I love maine-coon cats. Is your's huge? My friend has a maine coon and she is the most gigantic cat I've ever seen in my life - a giant furrball with legs and a magnificant tail!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 16, 2006)

Heres a interesting site http://www.stuffonmycat.com
They put things on their cats.... then take a picture.


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 16, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Heres a interesting site http://www.stuffonmycat.com
> They put things on their cats.... then take a picture.


 

Ohmygosh! LOL.   Poor kitties!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 16, 2006)

yup, he's pretty big grumble. around 25 pounds. he's a purebred, from champion parentage. 

the condensed version, which is tough for me  , of my cat story begins with dw's first cat, a stray that she took in. he was a huge maine coon "mutt". i fell in love with him, but when he died from a vet's negligence, i went immediately down to the shelter to get a replacement cat. we had the room and the cat setup, and were hurting from the loss of our little guy so i figured that we'd save a shelter cat. 
then we got a second shelter cat to keep company a year later.

another year or 2 later, dw did her research, and then begged me to get her a purebred maine coon because she wanted a huge purring furball, kinda like her first cat. so we went to the cat show in madison square garden, hooked up with a breeder, and bought hercules.

finally, over the next coupla years, we took in 2 seperate stray kittens from the neighborhood, one so young that she had to bottle feed through her hair for a few weeks. so we ended up with 5; i guess that made me a cat ace!

recently, the most senior cat, the second shelter cat passed away. i'm glad we gave her a good life. 

R.I.P. fluffy.

getting back to herc: imo, he was a tremendous waste of fur, and $700 for the first few years. he was so pompass; didn't like to be held or petted; scared of everything even though he was as big as a dog. he wouldn't eat treats unles he was hand fed. he just sat regally off in the corner, preferring to just look good, and not be bothered.

that was until my son was born, and became mobile.

ever since then, all of the other cats live on seperate floors, often on high places away from wherever the mini human terror was. all except for herc. he lets my son sit on him, pull his tail, push him around all over. all with only an occasional hiss, which of course my son loves and imitates.

so he wasn't a waste of fur afterall. kinda teaches you a lesson, ya know?


----------



## kleenex (Mar 16, 2006)

My Grandmother's cat has eaten some Kayem Garlic Roast Beef before.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 16, 2006)

I showed & bred Birman cats for around 5 years. Gave it up last year. It's a lot of joy but also a lot of heartache & pain. I know people think that $600 or $700 is a lot to spend on a kitten, but breeding pedigreed cats & raising them correctly is a money losing proposition, any way you look at it. Here's the URL for my web site in case anyone wants to see these beauties!
http://www.elpisbirmans.com

Bucky - if your DW wanted a purring furball, she should have gotten a Birman. One of the last ones kittens I placed went to the vet last week - the vet never could listen to her heartbeat because the purr machine wouldn't stop purring - no matter what the vet tried!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your cat story, Bucky!!  You got a touch of James Herriot in you   Your kitties are lucky to have found such a good home, and I am glad your son and Hercules became such friends!!  Maybe the next time can we see a pic of them together??


----------



## buckytom (Mar 17, 2006)

corinne, i've never heard of birmans, i'll tell dw about them. she wants another cat since fluffy died. i'm thinking of another shelter cat: save a life, but we'll see. maybe there'll be a birman at the shelter.

and here you go urm, 2 of my boy and herc by the cats' food bowls. 


"i'm not _*really*_ pulling his tail"






"mmmmmm, fish butt!!!


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 17, 2006)

*bucky-* Your boy is so cute! Ohmygosh... and so are your kitties! Hercules looks less than impressed in that picture though.. he is probably wondering what on earth that child is doing. LOL. So cute. 

*corrine-* those cats are gorgeous! I love Birmans. 

Here are my babies! Sorry about the quality of the pics. The resolution on my digital camera was set to low when I took these..


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 17, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> corinne, i've never heard of birmans, i'll tell dw about them. she wants another cat since fluffy died. i'm thinking of another shelter cat: save a life, but we'll see. maybe there'll be a birman at the shelter.
> 
> and here you go urm, 2 of my boy and herc by the cats' food bowls.
> 
> ...


 
Madonna buona, what is your boy doing to Hercules?? 
They are such a pair, Hercules is almost as big as your son!!  Thanks for sharing the pic, and responding to my request so quickly!!   They are both gorgeous!!

Grumblebee, your babies are also precious!!
I can never get enough of cats, tomorrow we are going to a cat show and get my kittie fix... can't wait... 
Also can't wait for the day when I can get my own again


----------

